
How Netflix sent the biggest media companies into a frenzy - imartin2k
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/13/netflix-why-att-bought-time-warner-and-comcast-and-disney-want-fox.html
======
rednerrus
It's that thing from The Phoenix Project: Companies with good IT departments
are going to win.

